

Ask HN: Training back-end php dev to write responsive css - kull

We have a back-end developer. We need him to learn in a short period of time creating responsive css&#x2F;html. Any tutorials you can suggest?
======
rgovind
I myself have been in this position since a long time. I am struggling to do
basic layouts in CSS. I think its better to hire a consultant than to make
this buy do CSS for you. There are lots of frustrating hours spent trying to
get some details right.

------
oweiler
From a quick glance this one looks pretty good

[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/layouts/rwd-f...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/layouts/rwd-
fundamentals/?hl=en)

